# Oracle 10g + Timestamp + automatisch Zeit einfügen



## helene1 (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe lokal eine Oracle 10g Datenbank installiert und in meiner Tabelle eine Spalte Time vom Typ Timestamp eingefügt.

Nun füge ich in Delphi mit einer TSQLQuery Variablenwerte in die Tabelle und möchte, dass in der Spalte Time die aktuelle Uhrzeit automatisch eingefügt wird. 
INSERT INTO TAB (VARIABLE , TIME) VALUES (2, ) 
Was muss ich in Delphi anstelle der Fragezeichen schreiben, damit die aktuelle Zeit eingefügt wird?

In PHP geht das glaub ich mit der Funktion 'Now()'

Gruß und Danke!

Helene


----------



## tplanitz (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

wenn du eh eine SQL-Query für das Insert verwendest könntest du mit einem einfachen, CURRENT_TIMESTAMP, die Zeit des einfügens bekommen. Der Vorteil hierbei ist das Du nicht extra in Delphi eine Funktion aufrufen mußt. 


```
INSERT INTO T_DEINE_TABELLE 
                                                   (VARIABLE , TIME)
VALUES         
                                                   (2, CURRENT_TIMESTAMP)
```
Du müsstest nur darauf achten in welcher Zeitzone Deine Datenbank läuft.
Example:LOCALTIMESTAMP returns the current date and time in the session time zone in a value of 
datatype TIMESTAMP. The difference between this function and CURRENT_TIMESTAMP is that 
LOCALTIMESTAMP returns a TIMESTAMP value while CURRENT_TIMESTAMP returns a TIMESTAMP WITH TIME ZONE 
value.



Grüße


----------

